

Learning Enough Python to Land a Job - SunTzu55
http://insights.dice.com/2015/06/11/learning-enough-python-to-land-a-job/

======
paulhauggis
I suppose this might work to land an internship, but I don't think I would
hire a developer with this little experience, even for an entry-level
developer job.

Software development takes practice, patience, and discipline, not a quick
look over the python help pages.

